# Burgen Bread



## gail1 (Mar 29, 2011)

I brought a loaf of this as many of you seem to use it and find that it does not spike you I do like my toast in the morning. have tryed one bit with some spread and it does taste rather yummy


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 29, 2011)

it is yummy ain't it, regardless of the carb side of things! Sainsburys seemed to be doing a loaf for a quid for quite a while a while back, not sure now, bread costs the earth so I don't munch too much!


----------



## teapot8910 (Mar 29, 2011)

Bought my first loaf earlier this week for a quid 

yum!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 29, 2011)

Waitrose had it for a quid a loaf so I bought two. Have one in the freezer and just finishing the other today. It is nice bread and stays quite fresh too


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes, I quite liked it too. But it isn't a patch on my seeded granary loaf. But then, I'm biased.


----------



## Mark T (Mar 29, 2011)

Mmm, burgen bread is definitely nice  

The whole earth peanut butter that was recommended here a while back goes very nicely with burgen toast!


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 29, 2011)

you should try peanut butter on a thick slice of cheddar, very nice


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm completely in a Burgen phase at the mo. Have been for a few months.

My daughter is completely converted too


----------



## Northerner (Mar 29, 2011)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I'm completely in a Burgen phase at the mo. Have been for a few months.
> 
> My daughter is completely converted too



I tried Vogel recently too, but wasn't as impressed - tiny slices!


----------



## am64 (Mar 29, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I tried Vogel recently too, but wasn't as impressed - tiny slices!



my whole family are addicted to Vogel ...and the tiny slices are great cos they are so dense ....


----------



## Northerner (Mar 29, 2011)

am64 said:


> my whole family are addicted to Vogel ...and the tiny slices are great cos they are so dense ....



Was that the one you won a mile long loaf of? @D


----------



## am64 (Mar 29, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Was that the one you won a mile long loaf of? @D



100 sliced loaf !!!  it was nearly 3ft long !!!


----------



## veganlass (Mar 30, 2011)

Just bought 2 burgen bread loaves for ?2 from sainsburys.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 30, 2011)

I prefer Burden to Vocal its yumm


----------



## FM001 (Mar 30, 2011)

Been enjoying Burgen Bread for 2 years now and eat no other, as it's low gi and only 11.9g of carbs per slice it keeps my blood glucose steady without the spikes associated with normal bread.  Good to hear you can tolerate Burgen too Gail.


----------



## gail1 (Mar 30, 2011)

had burgen toast for brekie this morning that was rather yummy


----------



## Mark T (Mar 30, 2011)

How long will Burgen stay fresh for?  I remember someone telling me that it will stay fresh much longer then white bread.

It can take up to a week for a loaf of white to get used, and by that point its starting to get a little dry (we store it in the fridge).

Currently we are storing my burgen in the freezer and de thawing a few slices each time - but that's a little wasteful on freezer bags for my tastes.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2011)

Mark T said:


> How long will Burgen stay fresh for?  I remember someone telling me that it will stay fresh much longer then white bread.
> 
> It can take up to a week for a loaf of white to get used, and by that point its starting to get a little dry (we store it in the fridge).
> 
> Currently we are storing my burgen in the freezer and de thawing a few slices each time - but that's a little wasteful on freezer bags for my tastes.



I've just finished a loaf that seemed to stay nicely fresh for a week - better than most other types I've had.


----------



## FM001 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mine seems to keep fresh for a week whilst kept in the bread bin and in its original packaging, I mainly toast my Burgen so don't really mind if it did go dry.


----------

